# rainbow and a slight second...



## mykill (Oct 12, 2006)

i took this really quickly cuz it was raining slightly and didnt want my camera to get wet... you can see a second rainbow slightly above the main one....you could see it much better in person kinda wish i wouldve take more shots...


----------



## astrostu (Oct 12, 2006)

That's still pretty good.  I generally find when shooting rainbows that I can make the main bow appear better in the picture, but usually the second bow (if there is one, and third bow if there is one) almost always looks better in person.


----------



## Corry (Oct 14, 2006)

Very cool! Yours doesn't have window screen in it like mine does!


----------



## mykill (Oct 15, 2006)

lol oh well maybe next time i will too


----------



## myopia (Oct 16, 2006)

very sharp for a snapshot. nice camera.


----------

